# some people are just scum..



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-LOT-OF-...Cars?hash=item1c0c1b3841&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


no junk except everything in the pics.. guy should be shot and well you know...


Dave


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Yep,scum!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I think he wants credit for having washed them before listing them.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

"ALL ARE SUPER CLEAN MOST ARE PERFECT JUST A COUPLE WITH MISSING PARTS!!!"

I don't see any that have all their parts. Seller must be blind in one eye and can't see out of the other.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Haha Coach, 

He made ya look! You've sent me better for the goop vats. Clearly this grouping is from the mucho ultra rare wingless, harvested driver and mirror edition.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

maybe he thinks the bodies are mint and he really dont know slot cars?but then again he stated that the bodies are from his collection.


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

"I will let the pictures speak for themselves and if I see any obvious problem I will mention it in the listing....."

Have no fear he will mention any obvious problems.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

NO JUNK HERE!!!!!

Is he talking about the mirror that all that junk is sitting on????? :freak:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I think it's great that we have guys like Coach AND all y'all to point out things like this for everybody!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I have often been called a "wild man", BUT that is not me. I sell junk as junk, and new as new!  from the pig's eye .............. piggy


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks like a great set of sprint cars to me. :dude:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

*NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*postage???*

I can see the $10 bucks for harvesting more parts and thingie's from the lot, but almost $11 for shipping? WOW! And I feel guilty for charging $5 sometimes.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> *NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


I was waiting for this to happen!! :thumbsup::tongue::lol::roll::woohoo::thumbsup:


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Those are custom bodies from Shittsville Motorsports.

__________________


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

fastlap said:


> I can see the $10 bucks for harvesting more parts and thingie's from the lot, but almost $11 for shipping? WOW! And I feel guilty for charging $5 sometimes.


 
Was thinking the samething FL. They could be useful at the $10.00 level, but the shipping is way over the limit.  rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> NO JUNK HERE!!!!!
> 
> Is he talking about the mirror that all that junk is sitting on????? :freak:


I think maybe he's doing too much "JUNK" from the mirror  :jest:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

THAT is funny Win!


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Boosa Jr?*

Nominate him for Boosa Junior? Or Boosa wannabe?


----------

